# Spotted or Large Mouth?



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

I always have trouble telling the difference, but I actually closed it's mouth this time to be able to try to tell and my guess its that is a spotted bass, cuz the mouth doesn't quite come pass the eye, especially if I straightened it out a little more, but I am not sure, so interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Spots have a tooth patch on the back of the tongue.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Largemouth. The jaw comes to the back of the eye, spots come to the middle of the eye. Also, look at the dorsal. In the spot, the dorsal is clearly connected, but the largemouth dorsal fin is nearly separated, as appears in your fish.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Spots usually have thin dark stripes below the green lateral stripe as well


----------

